# Faerie Serial Killers in the New Forest



## Tirellan (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a new contemporary fantasy novel out set in Southampton and the New Forest.

For centuries countrywomen in England have kept a secret; if you go to the right part of the woods and sing the right song, an Otherkin man will appear and be your lover. Charlie Somes, 24, postgraduate chemistry student at Southampton University, is the product of such a liaison and is touch telepathic; a gift which blights his life as he cannot control it.
        When Charlie discovers his gift works on the recently dead he is forced to use it to avoid a murder charge and then when the bodies of women who have taken faerie lovers start turning up, Charlie is the only person who can stop the serial killers. 





__





						Shadows of Faerie eBook : Owton, Martin: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
					

Shadows of Faerie eBook : Owton, Martin: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 8, 2019)

Sounds intriguing!


----------



## The Judge (Jul 8, 2019)

Oooh, which bit of the Forest?  I hope Burley features with memories of its witches and the dragon that lived there!


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 9, 2019)

Upper Shirley is pretty magical. And that Chinese takeaway on Portswood Road. The flower roads are quite special too. I've seen things in Daisy Dip you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Tirellan (Jul 13, 2019)

Very eastern edge of the New Forest and Waterside area, Langley and Blackfield and a bit in Totton and Netley Marsh.
Portswood features as the central character is a post-grad at Southampton University.


----------



## nixie (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm 22% in (Kindle), it's good, the written style reminds me of Ben Aaronovitch. I feel I want more and a hard copy.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 9, 2019)

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 9, 2019)

I have this to get to just as soon as I get my Worldcon related reading out of the way!


----------



## nixie (Aug 9, 2019)

I really hope there is a book 2, poor Charlie wonder how long it will be till the significance of what Jack said sinks in ?


----------



## Pyan (Aug 10, 2019)

Saw this, bought it, started it....


----------



## Pyan (Aug 12, 2019)

...finished it, enjoyed it. Will there be a sequel soon?


----------



## nixie (Aug 12, 2019)

pyan said:


> ...finished it, enjoyed it. Will there be a sequel soon?


If there isn't we have to wear him down until there is.

Speaking of wearing people down @Jo Zebedee is Inish 2 finished yet ?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 12, 2019)

nixie said:


> If there isn't we have to wear him down until there is.
> 
> Speaking of wearing people down @Jo Zebedee is Inish 2 finished yet ?


*whistles* 

Actually have dusted it down recently and am working slowly on with it. I have 2 others finished in the meantime that I need homes for!


----------



## Tirellan (Aug 19, 2019)

pyan said:


> ...finished it, enjoyed it. Will there be a sequel soon?


Currently writing it, 39k of first draft


----------



## Pyan (Aug 19, 2019)

Tirellan said:


> Currently writing it, 39k of first draft



See if you can work the Netley View estate in, the Waterside's answer to Mos Eisley spaceport. _("A more wretched hive...")_


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 19, 2019)

pyan said:


> See if you can work the Netley View estate in, the Waterside's answer to Mos Eisley spaceport. _("A more wretched hive...")_


To be fair, Soton is not short of districts that fit that description.


----------



## Tirellan (Aug 20, 2019)

pyan said:


> See if you can work the Netley View estate in, the Waterside's answer to Mos Eisley spaceport. _("A more wretched hive...")_


I thought that was Tristan Close in Calshot


----------



## nixie (Aug 20, 2019)

I downloaded Exile and Nandor once I finished this, currently on hold till after I've read Distaff but if they are half as good I know I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Tirellan (Aug 20, 2019)

nixie said:


> I downloaded Exile and Nandor once I finished this, currently on hold till after I've read Distaff but if they are half as good I know I'm in for a treat.


Great, please tell the world if you enjoy them. Amazon reviews particularly welcome


----------



## nixie (Jan 9, 2021)

@Tirellan is book two on the horizon yet ?


----------



## Tirellan (Jan 10, 2021)

nixie said:


> @Tirellan is book two on the horizon yet ?


Currently working on it, 60k of first draft


----------



## The Judge (Jan 10, 2021)

pyan said:


> See if you can work the Netley View estate in, the Waterside's answer to Mos Eisley spaceport. _("A more wretched hive...")_





Tirellan said:


> I thought that was Tristan Close in Calshot


Oi!  I'm not sure how I missed that the first time round but that's where my niece lived for a while with her father! Mind, it's true she couldn't wait to leave...


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 10, 2021)

@The Judge - My cousins live in Burley! All of my dad's side hail from ringwood.


----------



## The Judge (Jan 10, 2021)

Small world!!  My parents lived in Pennington (Lymington), two sisters still do, and I've cousins in Sway, where one sister lived for a while. 

My niece has moved on from Calshot to Southampton, but I'm not sure that's an improvement...


----------



## Pyan (Jan 10, 2021)

The Judge said:


> My niece has moved on from Calshot to Southampton, but I'm not sure that's an improvement...


Oi! 
At least you can give her a helping hand - "that is a_ bus_" - "that is a _Starbucks_" - this is a _supermarket_"...


----------



## Tirellan (Jan 10, 2021)

My cousin lives just outside Calshot and works in Pennington


----------

